
Living the freelance life while keeping your sanity - danw
http://maxvoltar.com/articles/living-the-freelance-life-while-keeping-your-sanity
======
jlogic77
I like the idea of having client meetings in one day. I never feel like I
accomplished as much when a day is broken up by client meetings.

Most of my work I do remotely, so in similar fashion, I tend to dedicate a
client visit day, where I'm out and about on sites.

------
river_styx
I have been working alone now for the last few months and I'm about to lose my
mind. Seriously. Whenever I go out, I feel like an ogre who's lost all what
social skills were there to begin with.

------
edw519
Very good post.

I'm already doing what he suggests on Monday and Friday. Monday's are for
client meetings. Any work done is a bonus. On Friday, all work stops after the
first beer. Hopefully, that's after 6:00 p.m.

I have learned one other thing that seems counterintuitive. My customers do
not hold me to the same standard that I hold myself. Sure, they want it done
right and on time. But I was driving myself nuts working all hours making
everything perfect. I exceeded their expectations, but at a price. Also, they
often weren't ready for me, adding to my frustration.

So I learned to relax and have a little more fun working on their stuff. Still
top quality and always on time, but it took me a while to learn to "not go
nuts" on everything I did.

